# It's Friday - Yaaaay :) :)



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This for me today as it has been for the last couple of days - Candino 1000m + Breitling style solid link bracelet - fantastic combination


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good start to the Friday thread Paul









I am wearing a Seiko 6309-7049


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Big square one for me:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one for now..


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

This one for me today










It's a Seiko Kinetic SKA173. As you can see it's a bit beaten up, but since I've flipped my BM it's either this or my Tissot Quartz and I fancied a change









Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Still Seiko Spring drive for me, but will chnage it later... hmmmm....

Andy - wow now the BM is gone, have you sorted out an F1?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This is going to sound crass but Ive had this one for nigh on 2 months and never worn it as the Seiko took its place but I fancied a change so here it is... it feels rather weighty after the Ti Seiko!











(Apologies to the pic owner - its dark and rainy here so no pic of my own today, but its essentailly the same as this one!







)


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

start with this 'new' one -









and may change later to


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I like this cheapie







. One of their more acceptable designs. Photo courtesy Kahuna  .


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Lovely TG JonW!

Wearing my Speedie today


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This one is getting a fair bit of time at the moment.









Cheers Paul

*Omega Constellation Megaquartz 32 KHz, 1974, Cal. 1310*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lovely Omega Hawkey









RLT24 for me today


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Damasko DC57 today:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

'Orfina' today.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Conservative Friday,

Martin


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats a cracking Omega Hawkeye.....sooooo smooth...but for today, something more akin to a Klingon officers watch







( I like that description although not originally mine ) for me.....must take a better pic, first time at work with the new satin bezel look.










Best regards David


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Citizen today.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

The cloud of sleep finally lifts and I find that I am actually wearing










We are so fickle us humans!!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

this one today orange monster

bowie


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

DJ for me today.



















Have a great weekend.

regards,

Alexus


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

this, qtz and plastic cased, haven't even bothered to polish out the scratches.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Love that DJR, Alexus, and sooo pleased to see the Stowa, Martin. Today, I am wearing my RLT 24 hour option watch.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice Stowa Mart,when is it for sale?























Today,I be wearing a 1960's Omega Connie on Omega bracelet.Have to come off soon for something more rugged,as I have nappies to change


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great to have you back Alex, if only for a flying visit as usual
















I thought you only wore nappies at your 'special' parties


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cheers Jase,old pal









It is a flying visist,I missed your funny in your last post.I am way out of practice







I had to put and end to THE parties.Too many questions being asked down at the dry cleaners


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

JonW said:


> Still Seiko Spring drive for me, but will chnage it later... hmmmm....
> 
> Andy - wow now the BM is gone, have you sorted out an F1?


In my dreams Jon!









Nah, I flipped the BM to a guy over at tz-uk who was asking after one, with the intention of putting the money towards my next purchase, but sadly I found out yesterday that my temp job was coming to an end, so now the money might have to be diverted into paying for food for the family 

Just a quick check to see what's happening in the world of watches, then I'm off to post the BM off and to start the trawl of job agencies again







The joys of temping!









The weird thing is, now that the Monster's almost gone (to all intents and purposes it has, as it's sealed up ready for posting) I think I'm going to miss it. So maybe another one to add back onto my wishlist along with the 007 and F1 for when I eventually hit the big salaries!









Cheers for asking!

Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

My new Square 218 today (thanks PG) I managed to remove the mark from the dial but in my enthusiasm lost part of the S from T S so I took them both off, well the lumes knackered anyway









Here it is next to a ladies 1971 sputnik Apollo. In zero gravity


















cheers

Foz


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Three NOS Vostoks, which had been detained for me in Bridlington by a very nice man, finally arrived on Wednesday









So that`s me sorted for Friday, Saturday & the Old Watch Sunday threads









First off this one....

*Vostok Komanderski,`Сделано в СССР`, cal 2414,17 Jewel Manual Wind, c1970`s/`80`s *


















Glad to see you back Alex, even if it is just a brief break from nappy changing


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

foztex said:


> My new Square 218 today (thanks PG) I managed to remove the mark from the dial


Well done Andy, that mark bugged me but I was never brave enough to take her to bits! Looks nice on that strap.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ta Mac


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It's sunny therefore I am not working







Just wearing shorts and this.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

MarkF said:


> It's sunny therefore I am not working
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in the UK are you??


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Here in sunny Yorkshire my Aldi weather station says 73f







My kids are in the paddling pool and soaking me with jetguns the RLT 23 is safely inside


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey its 10Deg C here! bloomin freezin!









Andy - sorry to hear the job is ending... food? wassat?!?!









Hakim - Sweet Speedie... I used to have one but flipped it to a mate... 

Dave - No DA36... does that mean you dont like it anymore... drop me a line!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pg tips said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > My new Square 218 today (thanks PG) I managed to remove the mark from the dial
> ...


Cheers Paul,

Ive a bracelet I got from JonW that really suits it but i need to dremmel the ends a bit to fit, I was desperate to wear the watch so I bunged the oiled leather I was using for my hidden spaceview on.

Andy (sod it I'll call myself Andy again, seeing as how the andys seem to have thinned out a bit







)


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> JonW Posted Today, 02:13 PM
> 
> Blimey its 10Deg C here! bloomin freezin!
> 
> Hakim - Sweet Speedie... I used to have one but flipped it to a mate...


Oh that chap, I know him too and he loves the watch!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

foztex said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > foztex said:
> ...


Foz / Andy - Man I like that Accutron, nice work sorting the dial. be careful with the dremel. you might be better off taking your time with something like a sharpening stone or a flat sandpaper and hold the braclet in some kind of vice - two slices of wood clamped together perhaps... I only say this as Ive seen some scary wobbly edges from Dremel-land!



hakim said:


> > JonW Posted Today, 02:13 PM
> >
> > Blimey its 10Deg C here! bloomin freezin!
> >
> ...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Work is over for the weekend....so I,m having a treat..

I really like handwound chronographs


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Just shot this, shows the satin refinishing much better now.....might even forego buying the later version now


















Yes......I know....it has been a slow afternoon here....luckily









Best regards David


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely Pic David.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Roger,

Love that Sinn...limited edition of 300 if I,m not mistaken?

BTW.. which camera are you using?

Ken


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Gone for the Dynamic .. goes well with the shorts & polo! Nice & warm here in Stockholm (around 18C), but there again I wear shorts when it's -20C (no sense, no feeling as my better half is fond of saying!)


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Regal325 said:


> Roger,
> 
> Love that Sinn...limited edition of 300 if I,m not mistaken?
> 
> ...


Yeah.....what kind of Sony Cybershot?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> BTW.. which camera are you using?


Ken..

Yes 300.

Camera

Fuji S7000

Roger


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

35th Speedy again - you'll have sen it few times now thanks to me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

foztex said:


>


Just noticed the Flying Tea Pot, very cool


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Still Friday (just) so before I go to bed soon I'll take this one off:










The picture is not original, it's from the person I got the watch from.

Don't know qhy the dial has that greenish tinge - it's actually black


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Big boss today


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This one yesterday and today, will change for tomorrow:










Love the look of the blue NATO (I believe it's from Roy), but strapping such a tall watch (~17mm) on one is a bit ridiculous!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> This one yesterday and today, will change for tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could try one of Roy`s blue HDNs Colin, they are much more chunky then a Nato and at Â£3 are hardly going to break the bank


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I'll do that with my next order, Mac, thanks for the idea. I thought I had Roy's site memorised, but just goes to show you...how feeble I'm getting
















You won't be happy to hear this (or maybe I'm wrong, not sure where you're animal allegiances end?), but I just ordered a blue sharkskin strap to try. The lugs are 22mm, but so hooded I can live with a gap (the NATO above is a 20, so it didn't come from Roy).

The nice thing about the NATO is I can fit fat bars in there - anything thicker and I'll have to put regular springbars back in.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> I'll do that with my next order, Mac, thanks for the idea. I thought I had Roy's site memorised, but just goes to show you...how feeble I'm getting


 You`re welcome











> You won't be happy to hear this (or maybe I'm wrong, not sure where you're animal allegiances end?), but I just ordered a blue sharkskin strap to try.


You`re right, I`m not happy to hear that









Oh well each to their own


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I do so love those 120s.... sigh....

BTW Colin you might find those two piece canvas or kevlar straps work well too....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Two piece canvas straps?









Tell me more, I`m always on the look out for different non-leather straps


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Mac, I've got a couple for my field watches, but I can't remember where they're from?!









I'll have a look around at my usual strap sources and PM you.

Jon, the canvas straps I've seen are too narrow and the wrong colour. But maybe worth a try now that you mention it. I've only got a black kevlar just now, on the lookout for a blue one. Want to try the shark first however, sorry Mac.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Mac, I've got a couple for my field watches, but I can't remember where they're from?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Colin


----------

